# Howdy from Aggieland!



## jodsterag99 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, another Aggie on the forum! But no, I'm not in school. Finished that some time ago, but like most things I get involved in, I'm late in getting to it! Just got my first bow, a L/H PSE "The Beast" 2003 model that has never been shot. 

Ordered a new module to lengthen the draw to 31 in. Just wanted to say Howdy and will take any insights into the great world of bow hunting. 

Thanks and Gig 'em,
Jody


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome To AT!!!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to AT from Houston....lol..Go Horns!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jody. Have fun here.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Jody welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

